# Điểm nhấn bất ngờ dành cho căn hộ có gam màu trắng chủ đạo



## victorianga (20/10/21)

Điểm nhấn bất ngờ dành cho căn hộ có gam màu trắng chủ đạo Căn hộ nhỏ này được thiết kế với gam trắng rất sáng sủa nhưng không hề nhàm chán. Vì diện tích căn hộ nhỏ nên KTS đã thiết kế căn hộ với tông màu chủ đạo là trắng, tuy nhiên các KTS đã khéo léo đưa vào căn hộ những chi tiết decor hết sức hợp lý để Căn hộ Stella En Tropic Bình Tân không bị buồn tẻ với gam màu trắng hơi nhạt nhòa. Căn hộ đươc thiết kế để thể hiện tính đa chức năng và mang phong cách hiện đại giữa không gian và nội thất với màu chủ đạo là trắng và xám đã tạo nên ấn tượng chung về không gian. Gạch màu trắng, sàn gỗ sồi cộng với đồ gỗ - sơn mài trắng, tạo cảm giác nguyên sơ, tươi mát và bừng sáng cả căn hộ. Mong muốn của chủ nhân Bán căn hộ Stella Võ Văn Kiệt ngôi nhà là muốn tạo ra không gian mở, hài hòa, bình dị và trung lập với bên ngoài. Vì vậy căn hộ thiết kế ra đã giúp cho chủ nhân có thể thư giãn sau ngày làm việc dài mệt mỏi. Thiết kế chủ đạo là màu trắng và xám đã đem lại 1 không gian tràn ngập ánh sáng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bên cạnh đó với tone màu xám của nội thất đã giúp cho ngôi nhà có sự tương phản mạnh mẽ. Việc trang trí bằng đèn chùm đã giúp cho ngôi nhà thêm sang trọng và nâng cao độ tương phản cho đồ gỗ trong nhà. Cũng như các không gian khác, phòng ngủ và phòng tắm, đến tủ quần áo đều có màu trắng giúp tạo nên sự thanh bình, yên tĩnh. Hầu như giấy dán tường và nền nhà cũng dùng tone màu trắng giúp sự liên thông không bị ngắt quãng. Tại đây, ánh sáng được chọn là ánh sáng ấm giúp tạo ra không gian ấm áp, gần gũi và bớt lạnh lẽo Không gian chung bao gồm một ghế sofa, bàn ăn và bếp. Các mảng màu xuất hiện tạo độ tương phản hình ảnh thú vị. Chùm đèn pha lê là món đồ trang trí nổi bật nhất và dường như nhấn mạnh sự sang trọng căn hộ hướng đến, đồng thời tạo nên độ tương phản bàn gỗ sồi trắng cỡ lớn. Phòng ngủ được thiết kế là nơi nghỉ ngơi yên tĩnh, thư thái, kết nối với tủ quần áo thông qua cửa màu trắng chạm trần. Phòng được trang trí bởi các mảng màu nhạt và trung tính, với giấy dán tường từ Wall và Deco. Tủ quần áo với sắc trắng cùng tông với giấy dán tường Ánh sáng và giấy dán tường hoa văn ở đầu giường là điểm nhấn trong thiết kế này, tạo ra không gian, đem lại cảm giác ấm cúng. Phòng bếp với sắc trắng ấn tượng Ánh sáng được chiếu theo đường viền ngang của nội thất, bàn bếp. Trần, kính trong phòng tắm Stella 79 Võ Văn Kiệt cùng nội thất trắng, xám nổi bật Nhờ bảng điều khiển thông minh, bạn có thể thay đổi màu sắc ánh sáng và tạo ra các không gian khác nhau.


----------

